# Config file for printers?



## Ripcord (Oct 6, 2003)

Does anyone know of a config file where I can go set up printers manually?  Especially in Panther?

The new interface for connecting Windows-based printers really sucks, to put it gently.  There's no way to specify a host manually, therefore if you're not part of a domain and the machine isn't locally browsable (i.e. reachable via broadcasts or a browsing host) then you can't even SELECT a machine to get a printer list.  Apple was supposed to have completely rewritten a lot of their SMB client to improve things.  Way to go Apple, with one huge exception, everything's a big step backwards.  Great to see they're concentrating hard on the corporate market...


----------



## DeltaMac (Oct 6, 2003)

OS X, especially since Jaguar and CUPS, requires that the printer be present, either on network, or attached to a system, before a printing configuration can be set up. 
Doesn't the web setup for Gimp-print suit your needs?
By Windows-based, are you referring to a printer attached to a Windows system or Windows-based print-server?


----------



## btoneill (Oct 8, 2003)

Open up your web browser to http://127.0.0.1:631. That is the web interface to the CUPS printing system. You can configure your printers that way. See http://www.cups.org for documentation/hints/etc.

Or, you could edit the cups configuration files by hand, they are under /etc/cups


Brian


----------

